# Billing for Vitamin K



## ValerieDUP! (Apr 7, 2010)

Our office has just recently started using a Vitamin K pill for our patients instead of an injection. How is the correct way to code and bill for the pill?

Also we sometimes need to give a patient a nitro pill. We have never billed for this either. I would love some input. 

thanks


----------

